# Tap water is funny - is it safe for the fish?



## purrsian (Jan 19, 2005)

For the past week or so, our tap water has tasted weird. I checked the ph and it is the same as the water currently in the tank, however I have no other types of tests. Will this be safe for my fish (they are pretty sturdy fish - been through a move, a cycle and my not-exactly-regular water changes...)? I mean I'm still drinking the water, I don't mind it that much, but I just worried that it might be bad for the fish. If so, what can I do about it - will bought water be ok for them if it is bad??
Thanks for any help.


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

i would say no, as tap water can carry alot of things in it harmful for fish, such as chlorine, many treatments and mineral, too many to list, i wouldnt use it, but if you were to use aquasafe along with it you may be fine


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. I would check with my water company and ask for an analysis of whats in your local water supply. The taste may be as simple as changing from chlorine to chloramine, or an increase in heavy metals. Either way its good to know.


----------



## purrsian (Jan 19, 2005)

So for the time being do I just use bottled drinking water? It's just due for a clean. Thanks for the help!


----------



## scuba_steve (Jan 21, 2005)

just make sure you bottled water isnt going to change your ph by much, and if it is then do it gradually try not more than like .2 - .4 a day. even hardy fish can succumb to ph shock


----------



## purrsian (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, thanks so much for the advice everyone


----------



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

NO use some water conditioner


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

This thread is pretty old.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

just so you kno clorine and cloamine take different conditioners to get rid of


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I do believe aquasafe takes care of both.


----------

